# French Chanson Music



## Fretz (Dec 16, 2013)

Shout out to all those in the francophone world and to those who appreciate the oldies here in the anglophone word  I first became familiar with this music threw Serge Gainsbourg who did music in this traditional type style (see le chanson de prevert for example) . To those not familiar Its hard to explain exactly what makes a "chanson" style song , but it is lyrically driven ,melodic , "easy listening" type kind of song but i can be theatrical too its kind of like what you they call in America "bard" music - here is an example 


and another  well anyways i love listening to music from all over the world - happy to share with anyone who cares - we have a world full of so many lovely songs waiting to be played


----------

